# highest hp and fastest e.t. 4 sr20de



## zmegone (Jun 1, 2003)

just wanted to know whats the fastest all motor sr20de hp and e.t.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

zmegone said:


> just wanted to know whats the fastest all motor sr20de hp and e.t.


Andrias Miko at 199 whp and in the 13's is number 1. I think I am number 2 at 186 whp and high 13's.

Mike


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

nice.....what is ur parts list? if you dont mind telling?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> nice.....what is ur parts list? if you dont mind telling?


DPR head, JWT C3 cams and valve springs, 300ZX pistons for 11:1 cr, Hotshot header, 3" exhaust, UR pulleys, Extrude hone intake manifold, Place Racing CAI, JWT ECU programed for big MAF, RC Engineering 64mm throttle body.

Mike


----------



## MJR200sx (Jan 4, 2004)

what does miko have that you dont just curious what keeping you tht tad bit behind him


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

MJR200sx said:


> what does miko have that you dont just curious what keeping you tht tad bit behind him


He has a nice sleeved block with a 90mm bore for just under 2200cc. He also has a O2 induction custom manifold. These are the main reasons why his engine is more powerful.

Oh I am up to 188 whp now.

Mike


----------

